# Sea ward ho! With lavinia's gold



## Dantardis (Mar 1, 2010)

Through the streets of the city of Sasserine the halfling woman walked, through the districts of the city she walked.  She was looking for those her msitress needed.  Through each of the major city districts she passed on her mistress' message.  Only time would tell if there would be a response.


----------



## Cal Sirenson (Mar 7, 2010)

Cal Sirenson signing on for a long and prosperous voyage, Carrrrr-ptin


----------



## knitteddoll (Mar 8, 2010)

Elaine Anselm, ready to find her some pirate treasure!


----------



## Dantardis (Mar 9, 2010)

Standing in the atrium of Vanderboren Mansion stood a  male human in flowing robes, a slightly aristocratic woman in armour, a male dward in full armour, another human in very showy clothing, another male human in dark black robes and a dwarf cleric.  

They were all greeted in turn by the lady Lavinia who revealed she wanted to employ them to try and recover her father's caravel, the Blue Nixie whch had been impounded by the Sasserine harbour master due to late payment of the mooring fees.  Lavinia said that the harbour master's cronies, led by a cutthroat called Soller Vark had taken a payment that Lavinia had given them and then claimed the payment hadn't been made.  She wanted to employ the group to try and recover the vessel.


----------



## Dantardis (Mar 10, 2010)

The party agreed to help Lavinia out and headed to the harbout to scout out the area.  After looking around for an hour or two they saw that the ship was full of rough types.   Stopping by a local mariner's store called "It Still Floats", they hired a small cog and headed across the harbou, aiming for the blind side of the vessel.  Using the netting the group readied to scramble aboard.  Realising that there was a villian in the crow's nest who might call out a warning if he saw their vessel, Jack cast command on him and the watcher dived from the crow's nest, landing on a colleague, harming both of them badly.  Meanwhile the remainder of the group, using the netting at the side of the vessl the rest of the party swarmed aboard, Beserkan quickly criticalling one.  Elane, meanwhile who was quickly surrounded fell over under a hail of blows.  Lucius (who had been given the task of tying the cog to the Blue Nixie) watched in chagrin as the current carried the cog away.  At that point a cabin door opened and a swarthy human, presumably Soller Vark moved towards beserkan.  The remainder of the party couldn't come to his aid as they had problems of their own.    Eventually the fight was over, the blue Nixie was recovered and the party returned to Lavinia.


----------



## Dantardis (Mar 13, 2010)

Lavinia Vanderboren was delighted when the party returned with her father's ring, together with a scrap of paper which seemed to hint at a way of unlocking the family vault:

Chimera Looks to sunrise
Cyclops looks to sunset
Medusa looks to sunrise
Umber Hulk looks to sunset
Basilisk looks to sunrise.

Wasting no time Lavinia ordered her servants to get her carriage ready and the party hurried over to the vault at Castle Terkanian.  After a minor skirmish with the vault guardians they reached the door to the main vault, which was locked.  After several minutes trying to work out the combination, Lucius eventually realised that there was a clue in the riddle they'd found, the number of revolutions correlated to the number of eyes of each creature, with the sunrise, sunset referring to left or right.  

With a great creak the vault door swung open, however the vast majority of the chests bar two had been emptied.  In the remaining chests were some thousands of gold pieces, together with a ledger and a diary revealing that the Vanderboren family had interests far to the south on an island called the Isle of Dread.  On leaving the vault Cal asked the nearest scribe if anyone else had been in the vault recently.  The scribe then revealed that Vanthus Vanderboren had been there too!!!

On returning to the manor, Lavinia informed the party that she was worried about her brother and wanted them to find him.  After a few false leads they discovered he had been seen heading out to Parrot Island, in the bay.  Hiring a boat they followed him and found a trail leaing to a trapdoor with a rope hanging down.  Scrambling down the rope one at a time, they suddenly saw Vanthus at the top of the shaft, he cut the rope with a mocking laugh and slammed the trapdoor down.  It was dark and the party realised they had not brought any light sources.  Fortunately Jack found a sunrod so they at least had some light.  Coming toa waterlogged room Jack ,moved ahead and was ambushed by some small crabs, quickly falling over, bleeding profusely.  After being healed the group found the dead body of  man called Penkhus who had written a lengthy diatribe against Vanthus Vanderboren.  After another hour of searching the group found a tunnel which lead back to the beach and they sailed back into Sasserine.


----------



## Dantardis (Mar 13, 2010)

SPOLERS FOR SUNDAY:

1) The party discover that they're not the only people interested in Vanthus Vanderboren.

2) The party discover there is no such thing as having too many bananas

HE HE HE


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (Mar 14, 2010)

Lucius reporting for duty
*toys with his moustache idly*
Well, you lot seem to have this covered. I warned you about Vanthas!


----------



## knitteddoll (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sorry, I missed the we-shouldn't-all-pile-into-this-pit-in-the-ground warning, although in retrospect, it was more then a little silly...
TBH, I don't think those things would have held off for any number of bananas. Or salt.


----------



## Dantardis (Mar 15, 2010)

Well you'll never know now as you didn't have any bananas with you, but more importantly what's going to happen to Jack and oderic (Dun Dun Dun)


----------



## Dantardis (Mar 15, 2010)

After discussing it with Lavinia the party agreed to try and find Vanthus at the Taxidermist's Hall which was presumably a front for the Lotus Dragons.  Initially Cal and Oderic tried to scout out the area by sitting outside the local tavern.  After 2 hours of sitting outside and being considerably drunker, the pair found a note, seemingly from the Lotus Dragons, warning them away from any further enquiries.

Deciding to ignore the note the party decided to continue, Lucius sending his parrot familiar to scout around who eventually found on the seaward side of the hall an underwater entrance, controlled by a sluice gate.  The paty hired another small cog, which was rowed by Elaine and they waited until low tide when the sluice gate had been opened.  In the water on the other side of the sluice gate were several strange ray like creatures swam.  Elaine was able to row the boat right through the sluice gate opening.  Charging ahead Beserkan was savaged by one of the creatures.  Jack, who had also stepped out of the boat was also savaged by one of the creatures and had to heal himself.  Meanwhile one of the creatures tried to charge Oderic but was killed by Cal who swung his mighty greatsword.  Oderic and Elaine both killed a creature each.  Soon the ray like creatures were no more and the party moved forward to a locked door to one side of the beach.


----------



## Dantardis (Mar 16, 2010)

Moving towards the door Oderic caught sight of a sudden burst of movement past a spyhole in the door.  Warning the rest of the group, he opened the door and was confronted by four Lotus Dragon thieves who all shot crossbows at him, all of which missed.  Lucius quickly cast a spell, causing the floor around the Lotus Dragons to become very slippery.  Three of them fell over and one stepped backwards, quickly ringing an alarm bell.  Elane quickly ,oved forward and dropped one of the Lotus Dragons with one swing of her mighty weapon.  Cal likewise moved forward and dropped one more of the enemy as did Beserkan.


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (Mar 16, 2010)

I love the smell of butter in the morning... Smells like victory.


----------



## knitteddoll (Mar 17, 2010)

Personally, I'm hoping it's something hilarious. Not that our now less-then-bright cleric ISN'T hilarious, but there's more to come? :'D

TBH, that spell is awesome. But just wait until I get my breath weapon >D


----------



## Dantardis (Mar 17, 2010)

It might be hilarious for the rest of you, not sure it'll be hilarious for them


----------



## Dantardis (Mar 17, 2010)

Moving further into the complex the party quickly came to a guardpost which as first glance appeared unguarded, however on a second glance the party found 2 wold like creatures who leapt to the attack.    Beserkan moved forward and quickly dispatched one of the creatures, but the second creature leapt to the attack, its rabid jaws slavering with saliva and quickly savaged Beserkan, who then lay still.  Bartholomew moved into the room and cast a spell, causing a ray to strike the remaining creature, which suddenly seemed to become weaker, allowing the rest of the party to finish it off.

The rest of the complex appeared to be deserted, until the group came to what appeared to be a training hall, filled with various weapons and target dummies.  Several Lotus Dragons stood behind a table armed with crossbows.  Seizing the chance Elaine jumed onto the table and attacked, only being hit by one crossbow bolt.  Meanwhile Cal moved forward and killed one of the thieves.  The remaining Lotus Dragons shot at Bartholomew and Elaine, with little or no success, Elaine dropping one more.    The remaining Lotus Dragon quickly surrendered and the party ordered him to draw them a plan of the remainder of the complex.

With a renewed sense of purpose the party moved forward through the complex, towards their goal, and quickly dispatched another rhagodessa which was similar to the creature they had fought on the Blue Nixie.  Moving into a room which was laid out like a war room the group were momentarily nonplussed to find their names written on a piece of paper with the phrase "Vanthus Fix This Now!!!"  Moving on the party realised they were nearing their goal as they came across another guardroom populated by zombies.  Several times Jack tried to turn them with the power of his God but to no avail, eventually they had to be finished off by Cal and Elaine.

Finally moving through the next door the party came across their quarry, Lady Rowyn Kellani, the leader of the Lotus Dragons.  She greeted them warily, congratulating them on making their way through her minions and offering them the opportunity of working for her against Lavinia to further the cause of the Lotus Dragons.  To a man (OOC: or woman, I forgot about Elaine) the party refused and battle was joined.

Rowyn quickly ordered her two dragon like pets to enter the fight and meanwhile attempted to cast a spell on Beserkan, which failed.  Seizing the chance Beserkan bull rushed one of the creatures, knocking it out of the way so he could advance on Rowyn.  Moving past the creatures Beserkan and Jack were hit by one of the creatures. Retaliating Beserkan swung his mighty weapon, killing one of the creatures.  Rowyn glared at him with tears in her eyes and using a wand reanimated the corpse.  The corpse quickly crumpled into dust due to a lucky strike from Cal.   Realising that the odds were against her Rowyn pulled a potion from her belt, became gaseous and floated away.  The party were victorious, with a veritable hoard of treasure to sift through.


----------



## knitteddoll (Mar 23, 2010)

You forgot my about turn! D: It was tremendous fun!


----------



## Dantardis (Mar 23, 2010)

knitteddoll said:


> You forgot my about turn! D: It was tremendous fun!



What about turn??? I don't remember that !!!!!!!!!


----------



## knitteddoll (Mar 24, 2010)

Dantardis said:


> What about turn??? I don't remember that !!!!!!!!!




*cough*mindeffectingspells = evil*cough*

Still, she got her just deserts, kinda.


----------



## Cal Sirenson (Mar 24, 2010)

String 'em up!


It's the only thing they understand...



And so die all enemies of my ship!


Aaaaar


----------



## knitteddoll (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm sorry, *your* ship? You may be the cap'n, but I've definitely got as big a share in the floating fire hazard as you.


----------



## Cal Sirenson (Mar 25, 2010)

knitteddoll said:


> I'm sorry, *your* ship? You may be the cap'n, but I've definitely got as big a share in the floating fire hazard as you.




That's true, me heaaarrty.

And one day you may be made Captain.

And on that day you'll understand that the ship is yours.

Yours to control and yours to be responsible for.

And that means every man-jack, every ounce of carrrgo, every lily-livered waster of a passenger, every plank of wood, inch of sail and the smallest nail are yours to protect from harm.

As Captain there is no democracy. Sure, you listen to the advice of your officers and counsellors but you make the decisions.

And you stand by them-knowing that mistakes cost lives but not as many as indecision does.

And so it is the captain's ship (whichever dog is blessed enough to get the privilege)

Not in some fancy-dan lawyering, weaselish way about property, ownership and rights but in the way that matters at sea when lives may be at stake.

When I die and a new captain needed then feel free to step up and be that person-you ave my blessing. Then it'll be *your* ship and you'll love this old 'floating fire hazaaard' like I do.

But until then, she be mine...


----------



## Dantardis (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmmm, floating fire hazard, now there's an idea !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cal Sirenson (Mar 26, 2010)

Dantardis said:


> Hmmm, floating fire hazard, now there's an idea !!!!!!!!!




Not you 'n' awwlllll!



No, as you were, ee prefers a floating fire hazard to a sinkin' one...


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (Mar 26, 2010)

Alright, who made Cal captain of the ship? Obviously it should be my fine self, due to my natural intelligence and leadership skills... Plus I'd be able to actually see things through a telescope!


----------



## Cal Sirenson (Mar 26, 2010)

Lucius & Merocto said:


> Alright, who made Cal captain of the ship?




Arr, that'd be Lady Lavinia wot bestowed upon my humble self such an oner.

And quite right she be too, tis far better that the official ships Wizid doesn't have to worry his head with mundane matters such as wind speed, sea depth and the condition of the lines and sheets.

Far better to focus his powerful intilleck on matters arkane

And I'll do me best to make sure the ship don't rock too much and disturb him...


----------



## knitteddoll (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, he got to be Captain because he's the best sailor... but I would like to point out that he wanted to sell the blessed thing. Also, as wizard, isn't it his job that the wind keep flowing?
I might just throw it all in and go join the pirates, actually... definitely got an in there :'D Although it might disappoint my Gramma... she's nagging me about getting settled down and producing great-grandchildren. To be fair, she preferably wants them with scales and claws, but that's without saying.


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (Mar 26, 2010)

*sniff* very well, if our noble patron wishes it then let it be. I suppose I could use the time to focus more on matters of great importance.

And madam, if you wished the wind to be summoned perhaps you should recruit a druid? I am more interested in the security of the ships and its denisons.

Might I remind you of the collapsing bridge affair where I saved two of our companions' lives - including our captain no less!


----------



## Cal Sirenson (Mar 27, 2010)

knitteddoll said:


> he wanted to sell the blessed thing.




Ah, tis true I did-more gold for me pockets to purchase grog and make fun with the wenches and doxies.

But was it not me that prompted the party to even board the damn thing in the first place? And much prompting it took what with you all having such superior intillecks and thinking such high thoughts wot I could not even begin to entertain.

Aye, but she's a fine vessel for such a lowly boat-rat as meself but I'm of a feeling that we must find ourselves a grander ship for the rest of yers. One with private rooms and quarters for your maids and servants. A sort of 'home from home' for yers high born Lords and Ladies.

Naturally being dock-scum I shall have to bunk with the men but that's how it ought to be for the likes of me.


----------



## knitteddoll (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm flattered that you describe me as a Lady, but I think that's an exaggeration - I'm a bastard scion of Goddess-knows-who at best  And have I complained a single step along this voyage, even when I got dumped in the drink? Or hit on by creepy nobles who we *really* should have left behind, damnit?


----------



## Cal Sirenson (Apr 4, 2010)

knitteddoll said:


> Or hit on by creepy nobles who we *really* should have left behind, damnit?




Well there you ave the better of me, miss. I was not aware of his unhonourable intentions to your body.

And how could I, a simple tool of her Ladyship say 'no' to someone who could be one of her friends? Or even a distant relative.

However now that I know that he put you in an uncomfortable position I ave rethunk my standpoint. 

The problem with sea travel is that it's fraught with danger and who knows what unexpected accidents can befall the unwary or inexperienced?

Or their horse...

There's good eatin' on one of those you know...


----------



## knitteddoll (Apr 9, 2010)

Not the horse D: He is a nice horse. He has good breeding. It is not his fault he has an eejit of an owner. 

And I do not mind dishonourable intentions. I just do not like them from any member of that family, particularly the rude and obnoxious ones who do not understand what a nobleman's responsibilities are. While an accident may be entertaining to arrange, it would possibly be overkill. We should abandon him on a desert island somewhere


----------



## Dantardis (May 10, 2010)

Apologies guys, afraid I've lost my notes from the previous couple of adventures so will be restarting my story hour from last sunday's session.


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (May 11, 2010)

That's ok, I was below deck working on improving my magical prowess anyway, so I avoided most of the action!


----------



## Dantardis (May 14, 2010)

Sailing onwards, it was the morning of the following day, Bodger saw that the Blue Nixie was signalling the Sea Wyvern.  Pulling alongside Lavinia quickly and succintly revealed that the area that the vessels were sailing towards was the area controlled by a Scarlet Brotherhood blockade which had a habit of attacking passing vessels.  She proposed that the two vessels sailed through the area about half an hour apart in the hopes that the pirates would ignore a lone vessel as not worth the effort.

After waiting the required 30 minutes the Sea Wyvern ploughed through the waters.  Bodger then saw a second ship sailing towards them from the blockade area which quickly ran up the Scarlet Brotherhood's colours.  The two vessels quickly moved forward and quickly drew alongside, attached by grappling ropes.

Lucius quickly fored a crossbow at the other vessel, labelled the Purity's Prow, and Cal also fired at a figure that appeared to be the captain of the other ship.  Jack cast a spell and a spiritual weapon appeared on the other vessel and attacked ineffectively.  1 pirate swung across between vessels and with a mighty blow struck Elaine who promptly dived over the side.  Meanwhile, from his perch in the crow's nest Bodger shot at the enemy vessel and Lucius also struck him slightly with a magic missile.  The ships crunched as the grapplingropes pulled them together.  I pirate fired up at the Sea Wyvern's crows nest, striking Bodger slightly.  

Meanwhile, in the water Elaine climed aboard the Purity's Prow.  Bodger fired a rain of arrows down, killing 2 of the pirates. Jack also hit one with the spiritual weapon.  Cal killed one of the pirates and with a second blow, another lay down and pumping blood on the deck.  Meanwhile Elaine breathed on the sails of the Purity's Prow which quickly burst aflame.  Bodger killed a further pirate.  With a mighty swing on one of the grappling ropes, Cal swung aboard the Purity's Prow, killing one of the pirates on his swing across.  By this time the fire in the sails had spread to the mast which blazed merrily.  Jack cast a further Spiritual Weapon spell which attacked the captain of the other vessel dropping him.  At that exact moment, the mast which had been burning quickly, collapsed and fell onto the deck.  Unfortunately on its fall to the deck it caught the pirate captain, pulverising him.  The fire started to spread through the Purity's Prow and Bodger, realising that the flames could also spread to the Sea Wyvern, Bodger quickly fired a volley of arrows at the grappling ropes, seperating the vessels.  The remainder of the party, dived overboard as the Purity's Prow went  up in flames.  The two remaining pirates were hung on the orders of captain Cal.


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (May 15, 2010)

Dantardis said:


> Lucius quickly fored a crossbow at the other vessel



Fore!


----------



## knitteddoll (May 18, 2010)

I'm trying to break my firesetting streak, honest-to-goddess. Although hitting that guy with the mast was _pure gold_.

Next time, I have to roll up someone who sets fire to things _on purpose_.


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (May 19, 2010)

But where's the fun in that?

With that in mind, I've learnt how to summon deadly fireballs from the aether as well as a water breathing spell in case the former turns out badly...


----------



## Dantardis (May 19, 2010)

And so the continual alignemeny shift continues.

As a certain personality would say, "To the Dark Side many ways there are !!!"


----------



## knitteddoll (May 19, 2010)

Alignemeny? :'O

Eh, we all know that Lucius is evil at heart - if not now, soon :'3


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (May 21, 2010)

I am not evil! At least I don't compulsively set ships on fire whilst they're tied up to us!


----------



## Dantardis (May 21, 2010)

To be honest it's not Lucius I'm worried about


----------



## knitteddoll (May 24, 2010)

I had a _plan_, alright? D: There was definitely a plan, there... It wasn't compulsive at all! And that guy totally deserved being kicked in the shins yelling at that poor dead horse Dx Dx and he's the one who stabbed ME.


----------



## Mephistophilus (May 25, 2010)

Come to me my children

The Gates of Hell are agape for all


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (May 25, 2010)

knitteddoll said:


> It wasn't compulsive at all!




Keep telling yourself that madam...


----------



## knitteddoll (May 25, 2010)

Eep a demon! Dx ...or is that Nightcrawler? :'O

No, the idea was that if they saw that their ship was on fire, they'd either surrender, saving lives, or attempt to run back, put out the fires, save their possessions, etc. etc. Admittedly, it wasn't the best thought through of plans, but I'm as bad with plans as I am with poker... once I've put my money on it, I'll keep bluffing.


----------



## Cal Sirenson (May 25, 2010)

And t'were a good plan.

...but dock scum like me needs our salvage money. 

We, what don't have the fine breeding of the talented and gifted members of the crew, what was born with silver spoons in their mouths. 

For this, I umbly beg their indulgence and ask for the chance for us deck rats to make a few gold in an onest manner.

Ash don't sell as well as ships, mores the pity.


----------



## Mephistophilus (May 25, 2010)

Come join my crew Cal Sirensen.

The ship sails soon-a one-way trip to Hell.

All are welcome-even dock rats


----------



## Dantardis (May 25, 2010)

Sailing onwards the two ships sailed into the Atikula River where both vessels restocked their water supplies.  Urol Forol pleaded with captain Cal to explore a waterfall formation and subsequent formation, Cal reluctantly agreed although there were mutterings from other members of the party that Urol was no more than a "trouble magnet".  This was borne out as a large 7 headed creature burst out of the plunge pool.  It was quickly identified by the party as an aquatic hydra.    Lucius quickly fied his crossbow, hitting the hydra, meanwhile, Urol ran as fast as his little gnomey legs could carry him back to the safety of  the Sea Wyvern (possibly laughing manically as he went !!!!).  The Hydra, moving forward hit Elaine, while Cal, swinging his rapier hit the creature.  Jack, hanging near the back cast Bless on the party.  The Hydra, not liking the attention much hit Cal.  Jack, realising he was too close as the hydra moved forward tried to get away but provoked an attack and was criticalled by the Hydra, he fell heavily pumping blood from a number of wounds.  Fortunately one of the other party members was able to heal him somewhat and Jack returned to the fight by casting Spiritual Weapon.  Bodger, loading his bow fired 2 shots, hitting the hydra twice.  The Hydra then hit Elaine, although it was starting to look groggy. Mighty blows from Jack, Lucius and Bodger were enough to finish it off.


----------



## Cal Sirenson (May 26, 2010)

Mephistophilus said:


> Come join my crew Cal Sirensen.




You might tempt the others but e cant tempt I


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (May 26, 2010)

Fie!

Then they would have swarmed our boat, Elaine?

Quick! Get Jack to cast Detect Evil upon the newcomer! My moustache is a twitching!


----------



## Cal Sirenson (May 26, 2010)

It not be 'Fie', it be 'Fore'

I'm sure I read e some-ere


----------



## knitteddoll (May 26, 2010)

Cal, I'm sorry, but your martyred act is wearing more then a little thin! It's really getting on my nerves Dx This voyage has made you worth more then some minor nobles, and blood is all the same when it's puddled on the floor. My mother worked damn hard for what we had, and she ended up paying the ferryman's price for it, all cold and pale.
So I made a mistake about the boat, can we just move on? Everyone makes stupid decisions now and then!


----------



## Dantardis (May 28, 2010)

Sailing on the two vessels were enveloped in a storm, visibility became restricted and the two ships lost sight of each other.  The storm did not abate for many hours and it was only through the superb piloting skills of Captain Cal that the Sea Wyvern remained on course. A few hours later a fog sprung up reducing visibillity to zero.

The following morning as the fog cleared the crew was surrounded by a huge bank of sargasso, extending for miles in several directions.  Embedded in the sargasso were several dozen wrecks of other ships, several of them many years old.  As there was one wreck only a few hundred feet from the Sea Wyvern they decided to sail to it in the ship's longboat to investogate it and found it to be swamped in strange evil smelling vines.  Elaine found a pouch containing parchment written by one of the vessels earlier passengers.  It revealed that there was something in the centre of the Sargasso Sea which was controlling the substance and therefore trapping them there.

Mobilising the longboat again the party rowed on into the centre and found the wreck of the Thunderer.  It was far more dilapidated and in a worse state of repair than the other vessles, it appeared to be at least 50 to 75 years old.  Investigating this vessels the party found more of the strange vines.

Moving deeper into the vessel, Merocto who had been sent by his master to espy out the vessls was struck by one of the vines.  Lucius, who was only slightly behind his parrot, was similarly struck and grappled by a vine.  Jack then moved in to hear him.  Elaine tried to hit the vine but missed.  Cal struck a mighty blow and killed one of the vines.  Lucius cast magic missile and Elaine was hit by one of the vines in retaliation.  Bodger was similarly hit by one.  Elaine was subsequently grappled.  Moving in again Cal strruck again, and assisted by Jack and Bodger finished off the creature.

As it died there seemed to come a deep keening sound from below, in what would correspond to the inner hold.  Moving into this area the party saw a horrific sight, a stylised bound of vines, assembled into some semblance of a woman, there appeared to be strange child like creatures surrounding it.  It continued to make the keening noise, trying to shake the party but their resolve was made of sterner stuff.

Quickly loading his bow, Bodger fired two shots at the creature.  Cal moved forward and hit the creature.  The creature then retaliated by hitting Cal.  Lucius hit the creature with a magic missile.  Bodger hit it again and did some damage.  The Creature, enraged moved forward and struck Elaine three times, with a cry Elaine fell over, pumping blood.  Lucius hit the creature again.  Jack tried to move forward to heal Elaine and was criticalled by the creature before it turned its attention to Cal, hitting him.  Lucius tried to step up his attack and struck the creature with a flaming sphere.  Cal tumbled out of the creature's way after striking it a mighty blow.  Lucius struck again with a flaming sphere and the creature dissolved into a puddle of muck and vines.

At this precise moment the ship started to shake and the party quickly saw that the sargasso was dissolving into normal seawater.  Leaping back into the longboat the party rowed away as the Thunderer returned to the depths.  Perhaps its crew were finally at rest.  The longboat drifted for less than an hour before they were picked up by the Sea Wyvern, which had been salled by Amella venkalie.  Returning onto the ship the Sea Wyvern sailed on, but of Lavinia's ship the Blue Nixie, there was no sign.


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (May 30, 2010)

Dantardis said:


> with a cry Elaine fell over, pumping blood




Tell us something original


----------



## knitteddoll (May 30, 2010)

Lucius & Merocto said:


> Tell us something original



Critical on Elaine?


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (May 30, 2010)

knitteddoll said:


> Critical on Elaine?



I repeat!


----------



## Cal Sirenson (May 31, 2010)

Good game, good game.

Oh, buggarrr. Wrong catchphrase...


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (Jun 14, 2010)

I knew that Vanthas would be behind it all at some point!

Also I royally dislike Vrocks...


----------



## Cal Sirenson (Jun 14, 2010)

Lucius & Merocto said:


> Also I royally dislike Vrocks...




Vrock and vroll dude!


----------



## Lucius & Merocto (Jun 15, 2010)

Cal Sirenson said:


> Vrock and vroll dude!




For that I'm giving you this warning letter.
By the way, I prepared explosive runes this morning.


----------



## Cal Sirenson (Jun 15, 2010)

Talking of vrock & Vroll

As The Boss once said;

"Baby, I was born to Rune...."




....Boom....


----------



## knitteddoll (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes. Kill the vrocs. Kill them all.

Not even joking here. If ever there were a creature I could vote for complete and utter extermination, that would be it.


----------

